# Most damp and cushioned bindings?



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Guys!

What is the most damp or cushioned bindings out there? 

I currently have the Burton Genesis which are pretty damp and way comfortable, but I am curious if the Katanas could possibly be more damp? 

Getting up there in age and doing park stuff puts a lot of pressure on my knees so anything to lessen the impact would help!

Tuan


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Now's have been the dampest I've tried, more so than Genesis. But I've never ridden Katanas or any Romes for that matter. Give the Now Pilot a look.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just adding some eva mat stuff does wonders to my stiff binders...maybe cost $5 diy


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Anything Nitro with the airbags.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just adding some eva mat stuff does wonders to my stiff binders...maybe cost $5 diy


Are those the Arc's or Magnetos? Spark is selling eva cut outs for $20. I'm contemplating padding my Arcs going the $5 route, lol.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Union Contact Pro/Ultra/FC with vaporlite footbed are ultra damp. Been meaning to give Katanas a go. Really like the idea of D3O.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Wrath: do you have problems with your splitboard bindings with clearing snow out after you put those pads down?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mjd said:


> Are those the Arc's or Magnetos? Spark is selling eva cut outs for $20. I'm contemplating padding my Arcs going the $5 route, lol.


i dont remember...tesla system with the solid plate...I just cut out a piece of cheap anit-fatique shop playroom mat abt 3/8" stuff gotten from a thrift store for a $1 and used some iirc spray adhesive or was it some contact cememt on both the plate and foam. Done...it makes bindings more cushioned, warmer and no problem with ice/snow build-up....and they are still bomb proof and responsive but without the cold bone jarring aluminum feel.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

deagol said:


> Wrath: do you have problems with your splitboard bindings with clearing snow out after you put those pads down?


got solid plate...no problems with snow/ice build up...the mat has enough flex so ice just flakes off...certianly no getting out the pole to chisel it off...just wiping with my mitt :smile:

though if you have the weight reduced plate with the cutouts...that might be a different story.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

nitro teams or union ultras... I have a pair of large union ultras used in black I would sell for around 300 shipped


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ..though if you have the weight reduced plate with the cutouts...that might be a different story.


Yup, that's what I got (the old Spark Magnetos). They clear snow very well. I don't recall ever feeling the need to pad them, but if it's on my mind next time I might think differently. I don't weigh enough to make the solid plates a necessity (probably) and my board is heavy enough so I figured I would save some weight with the bindings.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> Union Contact Pro/Ultra/FC with vaporlite footbed are ultra damp. Been meaning to give Katanas a go. Really like the idea of D3O.


Used D3O insoles the last season and have about 10 days this season behind me. Would never go back to anything else. No foot or knee (operated) pain anymore for me. I'm sure it's the reason behind the Katanas being regarded super smooth/damp as well. Awesome no gimmick material. The reason it's not been so readily available in consumer market, in many technologies and fields, is because so many professional fields have a high demand for it, ie. bullet vests, motor sports etc.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> Used D3O insoles the last season and have about 10 days this season behind me. Would never go back to anything else. No foot or knee (operated) pain anymore for me. I'm sure it's the reason behind the Katanas being regarded super smooth/damp as well. Awesome no gimmick material. The reason it's not been so readily available in consumer market, in many technologies and fields, is because so many professional fields have a high demand for it, ie. bullet vests, motor sports etc.




What D3O insoles do you use?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> What D3O insoles do you use?


D3O Product Range - Rightstride Orthotics

Mainly the Support-model, though got all of them. I don't need a lot of arch support and they are slighty thicker in the forefoot, which fills up my Ions' toebox nicely. The Performance ones I use for skateboarding for great feel in the forefoot, but greater support in mid and heel areas. 

The Support nor the Performance have packed out at all. The Comforts have toe holes, even though I don't use them nearly as much.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> D3O Product Range - Rightstride Orthotics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! Looking at them now.


----------

